# What's growing in my tank?



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Well I am back with new life in my tank . They look like tubeworms? They are very small spirals with tiny things that look like thinned out feather dusters. They "shells" are white with red feathers. The other type i dont see the shell, but they look like greenish slightly thinned out feather dusters. There are a BUNCH. Growing on my rocks, snails, glass and walls. My snails also having been slowly dying one by one. No attacks. Just on their backs and then when i fix them, they die. Help please. I am down to 2 snails from 6


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

It does sound like dusters to me but as usual Pictures help.

Greenish,flattened feather dusters sound odd.
What kind of snails do you have? Many are extremely sensitive to elevated levels such as nitrate.The margarita snail and a couple others are actually cold water snails so those won't live long in any tropical tank.

there are a few variables.New shipments will often not transition well so I make sure to onl get snails that I see doingt here job...Eating.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Well here are pictures. Can i get some fish or invert to get rid of them? There are just waayyy too many and it is not pleasant looking. Do you see all of them in the left? Literally hundreds.
















And as for the snails just regular mexican turbo snails i believe. I have orange ones and they are fine. The nitrates, last i read, was not perfect however. one color away from perfect.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Those little white spiral dusters? Unfortunately you kinda have to deal with them for the most part, it is a sign of a established tank. You can use a razor to scrape them off your glass.There are a couple of hermits that will get rid of them,such as the dardanus, but they can be destructive in general. Some wrasses will eat dusters as well but that includes the ones you may want.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

They are most likely Spirorbid worms,if I am looking at what you are talking about.


----------

